# WTB 12 Foot Ascend or Nucanoe Pursuit



## EMU_Flyer (Aug 23, 2010)

So I am looking to purchase a hunting and fishing canoe. I have narrowed it down to the Nucanoe Pursuit or the Ascend 12. If you want to sell one please let me know.

Also, anyone have any experiences with either of these 2 duck hunting? I am planning on taking my dog with me most trips. He's really good in kayaks and will either sit or stand without any issues while I'm moving. I'm planning on hunting inland lakes, rivers and Lake Erie shoreline. I plan on using the kayak to get from point A to B and not shooting a while lot out of them.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Not a hunter but those are two vastly different boats with price being only one thing. Depends on which way you lean. The Ascend while no rocketship will move A to B easier. 4 inches is big when your already big for speed but a lot more stable for the Nu. Fall clothes plus gear also take some of moving power away


----------



## vellul (Nov 15, 2011)

I have the nucanoe I love it very stable and moves pretty well through vegetation I lay down in mine without the seats as far as the dog I don't know how that will handle


----------

